# Rv Consumer Group & Outback



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Am I ever glad that I found this forum. DH and I are looking for a new trailer and a couple of weeks ago I looked at the Outback 26RKS and RLS models. I love both of them, especially the RLS. Unfortunately, I checked the rating reports of both models on the RV Consumer Group CD. Neither one was rated all that great. My favorite, the RLS only has one star and a highway rating of 42. The report says that anything under 60 is "substandard and possibly dangerous under average highway conditions".

Is this correct? I figure if anyone should know, it would be the owners of the product, not someone sitting behind a desk getting paid to analyze data. Do any of you have any comments on this and what has been your experience with either of these models? From what I read it seems that Outback owners are very pleased with their trailers. It makes me wonder if I should take this CD with a grain of salt.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't know anything about the CD - love the trailer, though! From their website:



> Reliability is generated from a database that consists of input from consumer satisfaction polls and staff evaluations.
> 
> Highway Control is generated with data received from the RV's manufacturer, often supplemented by information furnished by consumer users.
> 
> ...


???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbacker family, wiloran. Sounds like you are walking EXACTLY in our footsteps!! We also got the CD and read everything we could about all the TTs....even spent some time identifying the best rated TTs on the CD and then researching those specific models.... Not a complete waste of time but, as you suggest, take it with a grain of salt. Although we found much of the other info usefull, when it comes to the ratings, they DON'T talk about how they loaded the TTs, what they towed with, or what kind of hitches they used. THIS site will give you far more detailed & first hand, owner info about the OutBack. I don't know the particular models you are looking at...but someone will. Do let us know what your Tow Vehicle will be (if you know yet) and what kind of conditions you expect to be towing in. You've come to the right place. We ALL are (or have been or want to be) owners....some of us have owned more than 1 while some of us have just entered the wonderful world of trailer camping...and we really are quite pationate about our trailers. I think you'll agree that owner reviews are far more helpfull than - as you say - some guy behind a desk. Good luck and have a ball making your decision and looking around. Feel free to ask all the questions you can think of (Outbacker rule: There are NO stupid questions!) We've all been there and we're here to help!


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmmmm, Interesting. The RV Price & Rating Guide CD-ROM is the same CD that I was referring to. It's made by the RV Consumer Group. I just spent $80.00 on it. It rates different models on Reliability, Value and Highway Control. It may give other Outback models 5 stars, but not these two models. The RKS is only given 2 1/2 stars out of 5 and the RLS 1 star. But with all the positive comments I've read from owners it makes it hard to believe the ratings.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the 30 RLS and love it. It has towed great so far... we have 3 more trips coming up in the very near future where we will haul fairly long distances.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

QUICK!!! What do they give the 23RS ???!!!!!


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Wolfwood, I was responding to Scrib while you were responding to me. Thanks for your insight and help. We're going to be towing with an E350 Ford van. Either V10 or diesel, not sure yet. It sounds like some people pull the models were interested in with a 250 but we're planning to convert the van into a camper so that will add more weight to the whole thing. We'll be using the trailer mostly in Nevada and the Pacific Northwest during the summers. We have a home in Mexico and will leave the trailer here and return home in the van for the winter. That's our retirement plan and it can't come soon enough to suit me!


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Insomniak - the rating depends on the year . The CD I have covers 2002 to 2006 models. But I think I'm going to play frisbee with the CD and pay more attention to the people who actually own Outbacks. I've gotten good information about purchasing a trailer and tow vehicle from the CD so I'll consider it money well spent and move on from here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wiloran said:


> But I think I'm going to play frisbee with the CD and pay more attention to the people who actually own Outbacks.


 Now, before you do anything rash....consider saving the CDs and hanging them from wire or trees outside your new Outback....keeps the birds away and saves on trailer washing time!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice of the web.......

You may not find very much useful ratings on that CD for those models, as the RKS models are only out about a year. Not sure about the RLS, but some of those are new also.

Seems like everyone on here that has those models like them.

Yes, there are some issues, but there seem to be fewer issues with the OB's than other models and manufacturers.

If you like what you see, and it fits your needs, buy it.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard wiloran. In the last 20 years I've had two different brand popups, a different brand tt and now the Outback and they all have SOMETHING you can gripe about. Yes, even the Outback - my son and I are 6'5" and the interior height is a shade under 6'4", the bathroom is too small, the shower is WAY too small, my air conditioner was squeaking the last trip out (it stopped after a few days), etc. BUT, we absolutely LOVE this trailer - all of us. We've all said it every time we've camped in it. We sit in it and look around and say how much we love it - maybe it's the fumes from the carpet and glue.









I don't know how the models you're interested in tow and handle on the road, but mine tows like a dream. Whatever tt you get, invest in a good anti-sway, weight distributing hitch (I love the Reese dual cam, especially after having had a friction sway bar in the past) and a Prodigy brake controller. Prodigy is the way to go. I had another controller and I upgraded to the Prodigy and there is no comparison. Ask about a brake controller in this forum and you'll be inundated with responses from VERY SATISFIED Prodigy owners. A good hitch and brake controller and the E350 (No matter how you rig it out as a camper) will tow whatever Outback you buy with no problem.

I refer to Consumer Reports whenever I buy electronics or an appliance but I always let the choice come down to ME - what do I think about the product? Though they analyze data and do all sorts of tests, the bias of the researcher is built in to the response - that's just the way it is. It's a bit like movie critics - often when they hate a movie, I love it. Granted, this is a bit different, but I know that the folks in this forum are VERY SATISFIED with their Outbacks because I've been reading about their satisfaction for for the past eleven months - and I'm one of the very satisfied.

So, keep doing your reasearch and make an informed decision - no matter what you buy - and let us know how you make out. I wish you all the best.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello wiloran action & Welcome to Outbackers.com.

We too struggled with the RKS & RLS models & we decided on the RKS, & that was the right model for our family. We were weight limited with our 06 Tundra & that is why we went with the 26' rather then a bigger trailer. We are also new to trailoring, but not new to camping just like Wolfie. I will tell you, it tows like a dream, we've had no tow issues at all, & we've taken it out at least 8 times this season maybe more?
From the first time I stepped into on outback at an RV show I was in LOVE & have never looked back.

So, far you have received very good advice from my fellow outbackers & I suggest the same. Continue with your research & you will choose the right TT for your family & it will probably be an Outback. Just ask yourself ..... what other TT can you purchase & gain over 2000 friends at the same time?









Good Luck & keep us posted,
Tami


----------



## dclark8 (Jul 20, 2006)

wiloran said:


> Am I ever glad that I found this forum. DH and I are looking for a new trailer and a couple of weeks ago I looked at the Outback 26RKS and RLS models. I love both of them, especially the RLS. Unfortunately, I checked the rating reports of both models on the RV Consumer Group CD. Neither one was rated all that great. My favorite, the RLS only has one star and a highway rating of 42. The report says that anything under 60 is "substandard and possibly dangerous under average highway conditions".
> 
> Is this correct? I figure if anyone should know, it would be the owners of the product, not someone sitting behind a desk getting paid to analyze data. Do any of you have any comments on this and what has been your experience with either of these models? From what I read it seems that Outback owners are very pleased with their trailers. It makes me wonder if I should take this CD with a grain of salt.


We have a 26RLS that we bought in December and love traveling in it. It has lots of storage inside and seems to be very conveniently designed. There are just the two of us and we have ample space. We've taken two long trips and several shorter ones so far. We have had a few minor problems. We have returned to the dealer for these---nothing major. It tows very well with no sway. We have been to Yellowstone NP from Texas and travelled on many mountain roads and it did well.

We did not check the ratings before we bought, but we did look at LOTS of trailers and tried to compare specs and features. It is hard. We finally decided on the Outback because it just felt right to us and had all we needed.

2005 Suburban, 5.3 L , 3:42 
4-point sway control and Prodigy brake system.
Texanoutbacker


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I never heard of that group or their CD. Are they an independent consumer group and where do they get funding?

I could go on and on but all I'll say is that I'm real happy with my 2006 25RSS and I would buy it again if I had to. Not sure about the models you're looking at but I can say overall everyone on this forum is a huge Outback fan. This forum provides an honest and unbiased feedback system and something must be right with so many devoted members.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

campmg said:


> I never heard of that group or their CD. Are they an independent consumer group and where do they get funding?
> 
> I could go on and on but all I'll say is that I'm real happy with my 2006 25RSS and I would buy it again if I had to. Not sure about the models you're looking at but I can say overall everyone on this forum is a huge Outback fan. This forum provides an honest and unbiased feedback system and something must be right with so many devoted members.


They are independent, but I think they get alot of their information just from broshures


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just scoped out this RV Consumers Group web site, and I have to agree with Dougdogs. It seems they are basing the driveability rating purely on published weights, and we all know how accurate they are. There is also no mention of recommendations on using a sway control, or a WD hitch.

It seems to me that if you are going to rate something, you should actually have the product in front of you, to use and test, and tow, and only then can someone make an informed evaluation of that products performance characteristics.

As far as the reliability ratings....who is filling out these satifaction surveys they are referring too. I never got one in the mail to ask my opinion. How are they distributed, and what type of representation of the consumer base do they represent, or is it just based on the number of negative posts a particular product recieves on RVnet.com?

Tim


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I think we're sold on the Outback but are deciding on a different model. We went to the dealer's today to look at the 26RLS & RKS models again and our dealer suggested we look at a 27RLS. We like it a lot, more room, more storage and a bigger shower! The dealer is not giving us much off on the MSRP but is willing to take our class C as a trade. We owe more on it that we could sell it for. After playing around with the numbers it looks like we would end up owing and making monthly payments equal to what we have now. Seems like we can't go wrong. We may have a new trailer in the next week or so. Thanks to everyone for your comments. We have more questions about towing, hitches, etc. but will ask on a different thread.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good luck Wiloran








Whatever you choose as far as Outbacks go, you won't be disappointed.
Keep us posted and let us know what happens
Dawn sunny


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

DW and I have a 2006 26RKS and we couldn't be happier. We tow it with a 2005 Ford 150 and it tows like a dream. The quality of workmanship is pleasantly surprising. We have had no problems at all with our baby and with regular maintenance we expect to keep our unit for about 10 years at which time we'll trade up to our full-time unit. As others have said, I don't put a lot of stock in a survey from folks who have never tested the products and their research is limited to what information they may find in a book or the internet. You are trucking down the right road by posting your questions here on this forum. The members of this forum, I've found, are the ONLY sources for information on OUtbacks that I trust. Just MHO.

Let us know how things turn out for you. We all benefit from postings such as yours.

See you at the campground


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Welcome to our little slice of the web.......
> 
> You may not find very much useful ratings on that CD for those models, as the RKS models are only out about a year. Not sure about the RLS, but some of those are new also.
> 
> ...


Welcome wilron to the our group of happy campers
I have to agree with steve 
both models haven't be out that long
If you like it talk to members that have those models and get their opinions
They will know more on how they handle on the road than someone sitting behind a desk and punching keys
on their computer

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wiloran,

action Welcome to the site and glad to see you are interested in the Outback. I can't speak for how the Outback compares with any other brand, since this is my first TT. The 2006 26RKS was the first, and only one I looked at and considered. As for my satisfaction with this unit, on a scale of 0-10, I would have to rate mine at 11. The consumer group might see it differently, but thats my story, and I am sticking to it. Good luck with your decision and happy camping with your selection.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, wiloran!* action 
I am sure you would be very happy with either of the Outbacks you have been looking at.
This is just one more example of why CR is all but worthless.

Take a look around this forum. You don't see this kind of passion for a product that is substandard!
Do Outbacks have problems? Sure... now and then. But show me an RV that dosen't. All in all, this is one very nice brand!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> wiloran,
> 
> action Welcome to the site and glad to see you are interested in the Outback. I can't speak for how the Outback compares with any other brand, since this is my first TT. The 2006 26RKS was the first, and only one I looked at and considered. As for my satisfaction with this unit, on a scale of 0-10, I would have to rate mine at 11. The consumer group might see it differently, but thats my story, and I am sticking to it. Good luck with your decision and happy camping with your selection.


Well said - I am an 11 as well.

Our family loves the Outback and heading into my 3rd season the trailer looks better than ever. I still have people at campsites wanted to take a tour of our trailer. We have had minor problems during our shake down camp, but nothing major and the dealer corrected within a day. Since than nothing but camping.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That report is utter DUNG. It should be highly suspect as connected to a competitor or other party that has something to gain by bashing the Outbacks. Follow the money.


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Like I said, I'm glad I found this website. You comments, and what we've seen of the Outback, have us convinced that it's the right trailer for us. Now if we can just get the dealer to lower his price...!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

wiloran said:


> Like I said, I'm glad I found this website. You comments, and what we've seen of the Outback, have us convinced that it's the right trailer for us. Now if we can just get the dealer to lower his price...!


For price, check out this site:

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/pr...anufacturerid=7

Lakeshore delivers just about anywhere. Many people from the western part of the USA have saved thousands of dollars by buying this way. Lots of such stories on this website. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

I called Lakeshore today, got a very good quote, added in the cost of shipping and taxes and went back to our dealer. We ended up paying about $2000.00 more than what we would have paid Lakeshore, but our dealer here is taking our class C in on a trade (the loan is more than we could sell it for) so we don't have to hassle with selling it and coming up with more money to pay off the loan. We're happy with the deal and can't wait to go camping!!! Now I can add our location to the owner's map!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wiloran said:


> I called Lakeshore today, got a very good quote, added in the cost of shipping and taxes and went back to our dealer. We ended up paying about $2000.00 more than what we would have paid Lakeshore, but our dealer here is taking our class C in on a trade (the loan is more than we could sell it for) so we don't have to hassle with selling it and coming up with more money to pay off the loan. We're happy with the deal and can't wait to go camping!!! Now I can add our location to the owner's map!


....and use those CD's as "bird scares"!

Congrats and welcome to the hive - uh - tribe - uh - collective --- OUTBACKERS - WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Never heard of the CD, but the E350 with the V10 makes an awesome tow vehicle!!! I prefer to have the shorter 12 passenger version over the extended 15 passenger version. Many think it's much safer, although it is harder to find. My friend is a Ford mechanic and he said the V10 is "bullet proof".


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats and welcome to the hive - uh - tribe - uh - collective --- OUTBACKERS - WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!!!!


Resistance is futile! Prepare to be assimilated.







Pass the kool-aid please!


----------

